# Salisbury, MD- 1 y/o Female: Woah, look at this gorgeous girl!



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Not in a shelter, owner looking to rehome. 

:wub:









Craigslist post below:
1 Year German Shepherd


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Awww!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

why are they looking to rehome ?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

She's so pretty! 

says that' they are moving and can't have her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's gorgeous. Looks well bred too. Wonder who her breeder is. Geramy would kill me...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

She is a beauty for sure.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow! Could be Lisl's sister.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Is she still listed? I know someone who is looking for a female GSD - in Maryland!


----------

